# Chalice show off thread ......



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope you enjoy these pics but please add your own if you have a nice piece, frag or colony....

My collection




































































































I have a couple more growing as frags....no pictures of those yet.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Beautiful stuff !

Great shots too.


----------



## anthonystraus (Apr 14, 2009)

Beautiful corals Darryl.

Lighting?


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

Now its Daves turn... Calling Dave ah hmm.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

SO much to learn from the two of you....SO much eye candy......



darryl_v said:


> Now its Daves turn... Calling Dave ah hmm.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow those things are sooo nice!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Really nice pieces, makes me want to have a chalice tank only..new proyect
Here is my favorite piece...


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

OK, I will play along 

Here are some of mine...


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

Dont be supprised if that one turns red on you over time Dave.

I cant get over the size and how well that rainbow chalice came in....dang. Save a big piece for yourself Dave.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey Darryl,

Ya, I won't be surprised, we shall see. I have them all in pretty low light conditions, but you never know with deep water collected pieces. Been about a month or so and I haven't noticed any real changes, but its still very early.

I don't plan to sell very many pieces of any of them. I will only be fragging a very limited supply of the rainbow. VERY LIMITED.

I think I have about 20 different chalice pieces right now. Soon I will be start filling up my 150g with nothing but chalice and acans.


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow.....the 150 full of chalice and acans will be sick.....dont forget about favia's though...and hey what about zoa's? You've come a long ways from the first time I was at your place and you told me you didnt like chalice..hahah.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Zoa's I DO NOT Like and won't be getting any (of course I did say this about chalice)

Favia's will be allowed, although I don't have any at this time...

I am still old fashioned when it comes to zoas....its a beginner coral (LOL, don't flame me for this, I do realize some of the nicer ones can be harder then SPS)

Zoa hater (for now),
Dave


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

ha....ya you dont like zoa's 

Actually I have found zoa's unpredictable and a PITA .....some do great and others just melt away for no reason.

In fact I would say after trying my hand at LPS and zoa that SPS are the easiest to deal with for ME. Maybe its just cause I stick to mostly proven captive SPS and really know how to raise them. I've gotten better with the LPS like chalice though......most importantly I have realized how much they like to be feed........


----------



## TWOLITREmedia (Dec 24, 2012)

My first and only chalice thus far, I love it!


Just swaying around... by Emilio Ciccarelli | www.TWOLITREmedia.com, on Flickr


Tank Updates... by Emilio Ciccarelli | www.TWOLITREmedia.com, on Flickr


Addiction Problems.. by Emilio Ciccarelli | www.TWOLITREmedia.com, on Flickr

Will surely be buying more!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

darryl_v said:


> Actually I have found zoa's unpredictable and a PITA .....some do great and others just melt away for no reason.
> 
> I
> 
> ...


agree, they need dirty water to be fine, but since your SPS are thriving the water is to clean for zoas. I have the same problem

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TWOLITREmedia (Dec 24, 2012)

sig said:


> agree, they need dirty water to be fine, but since your SPS are thriving the water is to clean for zoas. I have the same problem


Hmmm this is something I was not aware of. When you say "dirty" water are you referring to water that has some sort of nitrate/phosphate content? If so what would consider "dirty" ppm? I ask as my tank is aimed at being a mixed reef, with a pretty decent zoa garden....wondering if I will run into this problem. Only about %25 of my tanks inhabitants will be sps.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

There was a big debate on r2r about zoas and it concluded that zoa are not for beginners and could thrive in sps water quality.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah man, once I picked up a few sps frags all my zoas died off so I started trading/giving the zoas away just to save them.

A mixed reef is somewhat of a dream...Although I've always wanted a chalice!


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

sig said:


> agree, they need dirty water to be fine, but since your SPS are thriving the water is to clean for zoas. I have the same problem


but why than do most take off in grow and a few others wither away. I think no matter condition your tank is in this happens to people who collect zoa's.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I been lucky to grow zoas, sps and lps together without any problems and I usually keep my water and tank as clean as I can.
I would say with zoas placement is very important and flow the pink color being the one that need the most light and the blue the less, another thing is that I dont think zoas are just for begginers.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

A few more..


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!keep the pictures coming


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

The colours are amazing but I have to ask, does anyone set this in their tanks or just keep them on frag racks


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

lol...Valid question. I've seen blinding showpieces in actual displays. Sooo cool with the blues and actinics. However; I've seen some of these types being acclimated....and if they (eyes) are blinding during the acclimating process; imagine what they look like after weeks or months in a display.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Good question

All of these pieces are kept in my main DT...I put the colonies in one of my frag tanks for ease of shooting the photos.

Dave


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Only 2 I have right now with pictures, have a green one growing out.









Just fragged this one:










By no means eye candy, but the beginning of my collection.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

That bottom one has lots of potential Jerry...I mean uniboob....LOL

A few more...


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

OMG that is sweet  great shots


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow I'm normally not crazy about chalices but that second purple one is crazy! How much for a frag of that hydrologist?


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Flexin5 said:


> Wow I'm normally not crazy about chalices but that second purple one is crazy! How much for a frag of that hydrologist?


Me neither, but like you say, it's hard not to see something that's not going to really appeal. I even got an acan and a plating monti from Dave on Friday, along with my normal sps picks.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Flexin5 said:


> Wow I'm normally not crazy about chalices but that second purple one is crazy! How much for a frag of that hydrologist?


Which chalice are you referring too?


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

BIGSHOW said:


> Which chalice are you referring too?


I think he wants the BS Purple Pill.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

$180 for 3-5 eyes.

Dave


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

Its a hard pill to swallow! BUT OH SO WORTH IT! hahahhahah


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

LOL...good one Darryl.

The chalice are expensive, deep water Aussie species command a higher price tag, although not quite as expensive as down South.

After all, these are collector pieces. 

Due to the high price tag, all frags will be fully healed before being put up for sale. (minimum 1-2 months)

Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

BIGSHOW said:


> Good question
> 
> All of these pieces are kept in my main DT...I put the colonies in one of my frag tanks for ease of shooting the photos.
> 
> Dave


With all of these killer chalice, that must be one incredible looking Display Tank.
How about some Full Tank Shots??

Pretty Please


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey Bill,

I don't have the best lens for a DT photo with a 6' long tank. I will do my best to take a photo when I get back home.

Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

BIGSHOW said:


> Hey Bill,
> 
> I don't have the best lens for a DT photo with a 6' long tank. I will do my best to take a photo when I get back home.
> 
> Dave


Beauty


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I have this one but don't know the name, can anyone ID it? Is it watermelon?


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Looks like a "watermelon" to me.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Oupulino said:


> What is the name of the Chalice in the last picture


The name of that chalice is on my website.

I call it the BS Screaming Banshee 

All the chalice I have are wild pieces and do not come from any know "lineage" of the famously named chalices found on the old google machine. If you look up my names you won't find another piece with that name.

All these pieces are at my place and anyone is more then welcome to make an appt to come view/purchase them.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Thansk Dave. The one on your website has green base, and mine has pink base.

I am planning to come to your place with a friend in the next few weeks.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

notclear said:


> Thansk Dave. The one on your website has green base, and mine has pink base.
> 
> I am planning to come to your place with a friend in the next few weeks.


Sounds good.

I have not posted my watermelon on my website...at least not to my knowledge


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh, you said:

The name of that chalice is on my website.

I call it the BS Screaming Banshee


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

My bad, that was for Oupulino

Here is a frag of watermelon I have


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah, it does look like it. thanks.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

One of my favourites


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Bigshow what lighting are the photos taken under and how processed are the photos. Fantastic colours by the way!


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

No saturation or other colour enhancers...just white balance adjustment.

photo taken under T5

Dave


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

BIGSHOW said:


> One of my favourites


Your such a show off lol

Nice, what do you call that one?


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

I call it the "Ballers Chalice"


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

That chalice is awesome! Great pic.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

liz said:


> That chalice is awesome! Great pic.


Thanks Liz!

Here is another photo of a frag from the same colony.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Jebus. Nice gear Dave !


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Holy smokes you keep teasing us great shots


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Some photos from personal chalice collection:

BB Lime Eyed Grape Chalice









Paint Splatter Chalice - From Bigshow









Blue Skyfall Chalice- From Bigshow









BB Hubba Bubba Chewy Chalice


















BS Valentine Masacre Chalice









Purple Flower Patch Chalice- From Bigshow









BB Green Rim Chalice









BB Ocean Dream Chalice









BB Sparkling Galaxy Chalice










more to come.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Very nice!

New camera is looking good!


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

BIGSHOW said:


> Very nice!
> 
> New camera is looking good!


Just waiting on that macro, then things be rocking.

Do you free hand top downs? or does the bigshow have some big fancy twist here, extender there and bam tripod?


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

uniboob said:


> Just waiting on that macro, then things be rocking.
> 
> Do you free hand top downs? or does the bigshow have some big fancy twist here, extender there and bam tripod?


I always use a tripod and a timer to snap the photos (I do not have a steady hand). Sometimes I do manual focus, but most are AF.

I find the trick with the macro is getting the distance from the coral just right.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I'll refrain from using the terms: "BigShow, Tripod, and Steady Hand" in my twisted line of reasoning and jokes......


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Taipan said:


> I'll refrain from using the terms: "BigShow, Tripod, and Steady Hand" in my twisted line of reasoning and jokes......


LOL!....too funny Red.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm a sick, sick, individual. I need help..... 

Incidentally.....I'm sure 'Chalice' is an effective euphemism as well.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Those chalices are for pimps only


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Lol he definitely has the finest chalice around. He is my main source for my collection. Will photograph others soon  

Also a thanks to MadJellyCorals for a handful of them as well.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Hook, Line and Sinker......*

It started with BigShow a while ago. We all remember that first time. The Chalice itch had to be scratched. I'm uncertain if there's any type of name (designer or otherwise) to these pieces; however I'll just call them 'sexy and cool' for now  My lasted additions. Hunted, bagged, and tagged this past weekend.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Here are 2 of mine. I still have the green eye chalice, but lost the other when I moved into my new place just over a year ago. Moving tanks is a really tricky process and should not be attempted without some serious forethought. Lives are at stake.
I should mention that it was almost 6" across.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Any one know what this guy is?


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Tristan said:


> Any one know what this guy is?


It's name is toilet paper...... Because it's the shieet!

-Tony


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Bump .........
S.A rainbow chalice


----------

